# Beginner's method



## crazycubes (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is a guide to beginner's method. Since the original one was too long, I have divided into four parts. Here is the link for the first part, I will upload rest soon.
thnx


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxL87dkwkhc


----------



## wizH (Aug 18, 2013)

Not wanting to be a ******, but there are already several videos of very high quality on how to solve the cube with the LBL method...


----------



## Username (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't think we need more tutorials. There are so many good tutorials already...


----------



## crazycubes (Aug 24, 2013)

oh so what kind of videos arent popular?
Will f2l do?


----------



## Wassili (Aug 24, 2013)

crazycubes said:


> oh so what kind of videos arent popular?
> Will f2l do?



No. Every basic thing has already been covered. You could do something advanced, however you are not of an advanced skill level, and those videos won't be so "popular" as you want them to be.


----------



## crazycubes (Sep 6, 2013)

OK then i'll get better and then make one


----------



## iFaiLLL (Sep 13, 2013)

I guess that at this point of development, making a tutorial is useless. The information that you will put there is all around other videos. Unless you come up with something brand new - in that case go ahead and share it with us.

In my opinion, walthrough videos are always needed. Everybody has different ways to do things, and combining stuff from lots of cubers is cool 

also, videos on how to improve (tips for practise) are usefull too


----------

